# UPDATED DATE! GA-BASED "Pedal-to-the-Metal" Fall Swap NOW OCT 12th 2019



## Classic Cool Rides (Aug 13, 2019)

Hello CABE'rs!
*PLEASE NOTE THE DATE CHANGE !!*
The Bi-Annual Georgia-based "Pedal-to-the-Metal" Vintage Bike Swap Meet (at the Atlanta Dragway in Commerce, GA) is moving the *FALL Date*
to the 2nd* SATURDAY in October* which falls on *OCT. 12th for 2019.*
For the last 3 years the Bi-Annual Event for FALL was in November.... but the popular vote was to bump this up to OCTOBER, going forward.
This will now have a nice 6 month gap from the Annual MARCH date (normally the 1st Saturday) and now the Fall Event in October.
@Sprockets , @Phattiremike , @Freqman1 , @deepsouth ,@onecatahula, @JOEL 
Please be on the lookout for the official "Flyer" to be posted here in the near future! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 13, 2019)

I’m there!


----------



## Sprockets (Aug 13, 2019)

Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## onecatahula (Aug 14, 2019)

Can’t wait. Thanks Dave !!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Aug 25, 2019)

*OCT 12th is only 7 weeks away !! .... *
I am still in the process of creating a new flyer for this Swap Meet .... but things will be like all previous Pedal-to-the-Metal Swaps
EARLY morning start >>> 7 AM ... by about 1-2PM it starts to thin out as everybody heads back home...
Check back here soon for the Official Flyer
Mark your calendars .... it will be here in a flash! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Sep 1, 2019)

*ONLY 6 WEEKS AWAY !!* ..... start getting your sh_stuff together !! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Sprockets (Sep 10, 2019)

TTT


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Sep 13, 2019)

*It is now only 4 weeks away !!  I wasn't kiddin' about how fast this is approaching! *
Here is the Fresh Cleaned-up FLYER >>>>
Hope this is on your calendar .... Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Sep 22, 2019)

*ONLY 3 WEEKS AWAY !! ...... SAT. OCT 12TH ...... SHOULD BE A GREAT TURN-OUT !!*

I just returned from the Redneck Rumble in Lebanon, TN yesterday with some more goodies to sell at Pedal-to-the-Metal ....

WARDS Hawthorne Comet skip-tooth from the early '50's and a Schwinn DX skip-tooth from the early '50's, to name a couple ....

There were quite a few CABE'rs and RRB'er up there!  WITH Vintage bike stuff .... Smoopy, David from Get-A-Grip, Cee-Bee Clint, Dave from American Pickers Nashville/Columbia TN, Jeff Lo from ATL , Justin from TN .... and many of those other "Gear-Heads" that brought old bike stuff!

We hope to see you at the Pedal-to-the-Metal in 3 weeks !! Cheers!! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Sep 26, 2019)

*JUST TWO WEEKS AWAY !!* .... I'm up in Burnsville NC this weekend passing out Swap-Meet Flyers and hanging with Vintage Bike Folks like @Roger honeycutt at The Old Timey Festival where an area of the Town Square is reserved for Bicycles - *highlighting a group of about 30 Vintage/Custom/Antique bikes.*
See you in TWO weeks! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Sep 29, 2019)

bump it up ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Sprockets (Oct 4, 2019)

This is your last weekend to get your stuff together, looking forward to a big event on the 12th!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Oct 4, 2019)

*NEXT SATURDAY!! ......... the 12th ..... morning start in the ‘50’s .... Mid-‘70’s afternoon!*

*Perfect temps for a Swap Meet .... hope to see you there! Cheers! CCR Dave*


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Oct 6, 2019)

*The Weather is going to be AWESOME !!* As of today the extended forecast shows a Morning Start in the upper '50's ....

And by the time we are winding things down .... MID - '70's !! How can you beat that!!??  Hope to see YOU here !! Cheers!! CCR Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 7, 2019)

Some of the stuff I'll have. more to come... V/r Shawn


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Oct 7, 2019)

Here are a few I'm bringing ....Also, more to come!



Black/red Roadmaster $375.00



Full Patina Western Flyer $275.00



1950 Schwinn .... should have the S-2 wheels (totally rebuilt) back on it by SAT ... $300



Original paint and patina late'40's / early '50's Schwinn $250



late '40's Wards-Hawthorne Comet with curved braces and dipped in Wagon-Red paint $250



Prewar Western Flyer (Shelby made) "Y" frame (fastback) $175.00


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Oct 8, 2019)

I know the *parking aerial MAP *was shown in the first posting way above ^^^^^^ .... but for those coming for the first time to set-up ....

Please NOTE the area for the* Bicycle Swap is in Lanes 1 and 2* which form on the PAVEMENT that is near the grass field parking


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Oct 8, 2019)

Here is another one making the trip to Commerce  ... just put a few finishing touches on it late yesterday ...




1952 Panther ... original paint! ... nice patina ... completely relaced & rebuilt S-2 wheel set ... powder coated fenders ... NOS Carlisle Lightning Darts ... $750


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 9, 2019)

I'll be there Dave, how's it looking for a turn out?


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Oct 9, 2019)

Phattiremike said:


> I'll be there Dave, how's it looking for a turn out?




We should be getting our usual 30+ Vintage Bike Vendors and have some NEW attendees coming including Tim Moore from Charlotte.
I've been advertising a bunch on C.L. and have heard from a few that are coming to shop around, who haven't been here before...
Unfortunately our regulars Joel from ALA (at Hershey) and David from Get-A-Grip (prior commitment) won't make it this time.
I've heard from CABE members @Sprockets , @onecatahula ,@deepsouth ,@Freqman1 who will be coming ...
Looking like the weather will be awesome! We will have Parking Lot Track Lighting as we set-up prior to Sunrise!!
*BUT! >>> BRING SOME EXTRA LIGHTING TO HELP YOU SEE TO SET-UP !! 
(moving this event to OCT means we don't have the normal NOV. time-change in our favor)*
Looking forward to seeing everybody! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Oct 10, 2019)

I will also be bringing this 69 Sears Screamer 2 for those "Young-at-Heart" 
Pricing this at $350 with the correct "twin-top-tube" shifter for either converting to a 3 - speed OR the CORRECT "DRAG-BRAKE" Ha!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 10, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Some of the stuff I'll have. more to come... V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1074856
> 
> ...




More stuff I'll be bringing. I'll also have some model cars, automotive literature, and Camp Gordon, GA ephemera


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Oct 11, 2019)

Tim Moore is coming down from Charlotte with a BUNCH of Goodies!! Prewar and Postwar .... PLEASE click this link here https://www.facebook.com/Cycles-of-Life-887544024647905/ 
Tim has a bunch of his bikes pictured on his Facebook page! Looking forward to seeing a HUGE crowd here!! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Oct 11, 2019)

The weather is going to be AS GOOD AS IT COULD BE !! Overnight low/morning set-up: 57 degrees .... time to leave: 75 degrees!!

Just PERFECT!! I've been talking to a bunch of people who are coming this week ... GA- N.C.-S.C.-TN all states representing that I know of ...

Hope YOU are planning to be here! ...... Our good friend Tim Moore from N.C will be bringing this !! >>>>>


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 11, 2019)

A late addition to the load. An Aug '68 frame which besides maybe crank and pedals is about the only legit parts on this bike. It still looks the part though. See you all tomorrow. V/r Shawn


----------



## onecatahula (Oct 12, 2019)

Thanks Dave, 
for another excellent swap !!!


----------



## onecatahula (Oct 12, 2019)

Flatheads Rule !


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Oct 12, 2019)

onecatahula said:


> Thanks Dave,
> for another excellent swap !!!




Thank YOU Pete! for supporting this event ... as well as a tip-of-the-hat to other CABE members who came out for the fun: @Sprockets , @Phattiremike , @Freqman1 , @deepsouth .... Always great to see everybody!
I will post some pictures on Sunday .... after I get a full nights rest tonight ... Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Sprockets (Oct 12, 2019)

Thanks Dave for putting together another Great event! I had a blast! Perfect weather, beautiful sunrise, big crowd. Sold some things and got some great deals on some items, had great conversations with other fellow enthusiast. Thanks to Shawn, Phil, Mike, Jeff & Tim and others for bringing out some beautiful bikes for me to drool over! Always good to see you guys and learn something. Looking forward to the next one already!!


----------



## deepsouth (Oct 13, 2019)

Had a great time as always.  Great to see everyone.  Thanks Dave for making this event possible.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Oct 13, 2019)

Here are some pictures for you all to enjoy!!   Thank you for ALL the attendees who made this a BLAST !! 
*NEXT UP ... Here in the SouthEast:*
~~~* Charlotte, NC* First SAT. in FEB 2020 (Indoors!) hosted by @DonChristie and the Hurricane Coasters
~~~ *Commerce, GA* First SAT in MARCH 2020 "Pedal-to-the-Metal" ( 7th Edition )
~~~ *Cleveland, TN* 4th SAT in MARCH 2020 "Get-A-Grip" hosted by David Orr
They will be here before you know it! ..... CHEERS! ..... NOW for some pictures of SAT. Oct. 12th Pedal-to-the-Metal


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 13, 2019)

Damn! Looks like another great event i missed! Some good looking stuff there! Thanks Dave for the swap plug! I will just leave this flyer here.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 13, 2019)

As always, thanks for the pic's !


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 14, 2019)

Dave, 

We a had a great time thanks for having me again, I picked up and sold a few goodies.  I forgot to get a picture of Mason and I what a dummy, Sean you were snapping away would you have a picture a Mason?

Mike


----------

